# Wasatch elk unit help



## steve.henstrom (Dec 4, 2013)

I posted last month about ideas of where to put in on LE elk and i think i have decided to use my 16 points to draw the wasatch, but im not very 
Familar with the area except for fishing strawberry any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I've been looking quite a bit on the southern half of the Wasatch this winter,

And all I can say is WOW, :-o...

Mission acoplished DWR, The elk are pretty much gone.:!:.


----------



## horn hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

I've seen tons of elk on the southern end....


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

horn hunter said:


> I've seen tons of elk on the southern end....


That can't be true. The DWR killed them all. 

I see big bulls near currant creek every year.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

goofy elk said:


> I've been looking quite a bit on the southern half of the Wasatch this winter,
> 
> And all I can say is WOW, :-o...
> 
> Mission acoplished DWR, The elk are pretty much gone.:!:.


That really sucks because the east side of Heber to Currant Creek is full of the buggers. My deer hunt was practically ruined because of all the elk running around. The darn things were actually bugeling like the rut was in full swing.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

^^^^ There you go Steve.henstorm, hunt/look north of Strawberry..^^^^


----------



## steve.henstrom (Dec 4, 2013)

Hum sounds promising thanks


----------



## steve.henstrom (Dec 4, 2013)

Goofy sounds like you dont think wasatch is up to par this year i respect your opinion, do you think its a migration thing or were you being serious about killing them all


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Don't buy into the doom and gloom. There were some gorgeous bulls killed on the wasatch this year. Some parts may be hurting, but others it's a petting zoo like TeX says. I think it's a great unit and should have a tag this year. Goofy should put a disclaimer on his posts. He's a guide and guides need 380-400" bulls to get clients. The wasatch average might be 320-340 with some 360-370 bulls. Which for most hunters is awesome. Not so much for guides.


----------



## horn hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

Look higher than normal for this time of year. That's where they are. Plenty of 300+ bulls and piles of cows/calves. I had to go on quite the hike to fill my cow tag this year, where in years past, I could fill them from the road. Mcfly is right. Guides have a different standard than most of your average hunters. The wasatch reminds me of the nebo. It's hit or miss. You can look a lot of places and not find much, but when you find them, they are think as flies on cow chit


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Goofy's never come close to killing a 380-400 bull...There are plenty of Elk on the south end of Strawberry...Plenty of really good bulls that you just need to be smart about hunting.


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

again, should anyone be saying that they had to look hard to find a 'bunch' of elk on a unit that should have more elk than its ever had before??

Mr. Henstrom, the Wasatch is a fun hunt with a chance at killing a great bull. Most hunters now shoot 300-320" bulls and have a spectacularly fun time doing it. 

Some of us are seeing a severe decline in cow numbers while others keep seeing tons of elk....so its up to who you trust, those 'evil' guides with unrealistic expectations and desires or the 'average joe's'.....


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

We found lots of mature bulls last Fall and the reports I had from the Late Season hunters should make for a promising Fall. 

I feel Berryblaster has given an accurate assessment-- you'll have lots of fun hunting mature bulls. Some will score 280 and others will score 350. If you know the difference, and are willing to work, then you can find what you are after.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

berrysblaster said:


> again, should anyone be saying that they had to look hard to find a 'bunch' of elk on a unit that should have more elk than its ever had before??
> 
> Mr. Henstrom, the Wasatch is a fun hunt with a chance at killing a great bull. Most hunters now shoot 300-320" bulls and have a spectacularly fun time doing it.
> 
> Some of us are seeing a severe decline in cow numbers while others keep seeing tons of elk....so its up to who you trust, those 'evil' guides with unrealistic expectations and desires or the 'average joe's'.....


Not trying to bash guides just saying when you hire a guide your expectations seem to be higher. Most average joes aren't as good at scoring like a guide. If I hired you for my tag this year I would expect a chance at a better bull than I may get by myself. Maybe or maybe not.


----------



## steve.henstrom (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks for the input guys im just your average hunter looking to put my points to the beat use. I have no illusions of breaking any records but would like to hunt a area where i dont regret drawing it.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Honestly, the Wasatch LE elk was once one of my top picks for a fun hunt.

But, in the light of what has happened on this unit the last 3-4 years,
AND epsecaily the last few months, the Wasatch has fallen from my 
top 10 list..JMHO, but theres NO FREAK'in WAY I'd spend 16 points there......


----------



## devinaldo (Sep 21, 2012)

I agree with Goofy elk if I had 16 points why not keep putting in for the unit you really want to hunt? With that being said the wasatch still has elk, during the spike muzzle loader hunt we found lots of elk and a lot of bulls, but nothing that was over 320". If you are looking for a nice 6X6 bull you shouldn't have a problem finding one.


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

Goof there may be other factors that you aren't considering...age time family things like that just saying


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

So lets look at what Steve can draw Today with his points -- Rut Hunts
Box Elder Grouse Creek ---- Cache, Meadowville ---- Cache, North
Cache, South -------- Manti ----- Nebo ---- LaSal
Mt Dutton --------- Anthro ----- 3 Corners ----- Oquirhh, Stans
Paunsaugunt ------ Fish Lake ----- Diamond Mtn ----- West Desert, Deeps
Wasatch

16 choices for a rut hunt with 16 points this year. 
Box Elder is a long way away, Meadowville is private, Cache-North is way down, LaSals are a long way away and need a couple years to learn (per friends who have hunted it), Dutton is extremely rough, Anthro is way down, 3 Corners is a long drive and needs to be learned, Oquirhhs are down and many elk are on private, Pauns is a long way away and numbers are low, Diamond Mtn is hampered by private, West Des is rough country where you'll either be lucky to find one coming out of the fields or you'll be hiking to the top of the mtn.

For me, that leaves Cache-South, the Manti, Nebo, Fish Lake, and the Wasatch. I don't know the Cache unit well, but the rumors are it has decent quality with some private lands issues. The Manti was smokin' hot last year producing some large bulls. The Nebo is rebounding well, but can be tough to learn and hunt. Fish Lake is a decent choice and I have seen some good bulls in accessible areas. The Wasatch has decent numbers of elk and produced some great bulls the past few years.

I don't know where Steve lives, nor if he has horses or help to pack a bull out of an area (such as the Dutton or the Deeps). I am a big believer in hunting areas which I am willing and able to scout. The Wasatch provides that for many people. It is accessible (like the Manti and Fish Lake) and I think it is easier to hunt than the Manti or Fish Lake-- probably because I am most familiar with it. 

Now, if Steve wants to wait another 5-20 years then we can discuss the other units, such as Book Cliffs South which is a 4 year wait. The Wasatch is surely a top 5 unit with 16 points, not knowing the familiarity of units to the point holder.


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

Steve I sent you a message, give me a call sometime I'll see if I can help you have a clear idea of what to expect along with some other options like pack out has presented!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

berrysblaster said:


> Goof there may be other factors that you aren't considering...age time family things like that just saying


I do understand this blaster, And primarily posting what I would do..

I realize alot of guys are happy chasing 300" bulls, and enjoy it..
Heck, I'd even shoot a 315"ish bull with my bow and have FUN !!

Really just pointing out here, I WOULN'T hunt the Wasatch with 16 points.

I agree with Packout, The Manti or Fishlake for 2014 is a better choice.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm in a similar predicament with my points. I'm at 16 going into next year but I'm not guaranteed for 20+ years for the hunt I want. And I want to hunt. I want to hunt because I have an itchy trigger finger. But I also want to draw more than one LE elk tag in my lifetime. So I'm weighing lesser units like those listed above myself. Probably not for 2014. But in the near future.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I'm in the same boat TS30 - I want to hunt, and not sit around dreaming about bulls (or watch them walk by me on the general hunts with no recourse). The way the odds are getting longer for those at the start of the process, if you don't hunt soon, that second LE hunt for elk in UT may be a pipe dream (unless you have LOTS of time to draw or choose to go archery).


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

^^^^ Hey 16 point guys, a Little secret, ^^^^^

Pick up a modern day muzzle loader AND draw,,,
The Book cliffs
Boulder
The SW Desert
Beaver

THIS YEAR!!!!!

16 points should be in bonus permits on the Pahvant as-well,,
I, Personally , Like the LE ML elk better than the anyweapon.
I'd get a tag, AND HUNT.:!:.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Goofy,

I'm aware of the ML options. And I'm also considering those as well. Very strongly, actually. It's just a tough decision.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Man, I would do Boulder muzzy in a heartbeat!


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2014)

Average bulls 320 340????


----------



## bbford (Mar 28, 2012)

I did the Wasatch late last year. I wouldn't put in for the Wasatch with 16. My opinion is fish Lake hands down


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

BB what did you think of the late hunt? Were you successful?


----------



## CP1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Don't give up on the Wasatch. I saw a goofy thing happen this year where during the first snow storm a ton of the elk on the south end of the unit started moving south and crossed HWY 6 to avoid a large pack of oversized coyotes.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

CP1 said:


> Don't give up on the Wasatch. I saw a goofy thing happen this year where during the first snow storm a ton of the elk on the south end of the unit started moving south and crossed HWY 6 to avoid a large pack of oversized coyotes.


Well now, I drive this section about every day.

Been track hunting on the Wasatch side, what few large canie's that 
were stiil there, appear to be gone as-well ..
They must have followed the last 32 head of elk onto the Manti unit..;-)..


----------



## awbmab (Aug 9, 2008)

I'd vote for whichever one you can learn best. I wasted my 15 points and my brother 14 points on the Wasatch in 2011. Ended up with a 350 bull first day and my brother got a 300 bull the next morning within 150 yards of each other. I can't wait to do it again.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I don't care what unit or weapon I draw, the first 350 inch bull I saw would be dead. (Or at least I would give it hell trying!) 

350 would meet any hope I have for a bull elk. Of course I'd be stoked for bigger. But wouldn't pass a 350 bull.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

awbmab said:


> I'd vote for whichever one you can learn best. I wasted my 15 points and my brother 14 points on the Wasatch in 2011. Ended up with a 350 bull first day and my brother got a 300 bull the next morning within 150 yards of each other. I can't wait to do it again.


I don't think a 350 bull qualifies as "wasting" your points, but I guess it's all in the eye of the beholder. I'm just kidding with ya though, as it seems you both had a great experience.


----------

